# Anyone got the Rockford Fosgate Sub in their Frontier?



## supralative (Aug 27, 2006)

If so how does it sound? Can it handle some decent low end bass?
I have two 8's but it cant handle the low end bass as well as kick drum bass.


----------



## UP119 (Nov 11, 2006)

supralative said:


> If so how does it sound? Can it handle some decent low end bass?
> I have two 8's but it cant handle the low end bass as well as kick drum bass.


I have it in my Frontier, and I love it. I don't play music with the extreme bass that the younger crowd listens to now, but for what I have, it handles it well. One of the best examples of the bass that I can readily reflect on is the Hotel California on the Hell and Back album by the Eagles. That has some serious bass in the percussion and it makes all the difference over the other stereos that I have. If you don't have it, get it.


----------



## supralative (Aug 27, 2006)

thanks

i am not sure if the current 8's cant handle that lower stuff
or i am underpowered
i still might get the Rcokford Fosgate box to see though

thanks for the help


----------



## top_shelf (Jan 2, 2007)

i put one 10" rockford sub that came in an enclosed sub box and put it behind the driver seat in my 01 SE Crew and am using a Blaupunkt amp and it sounds great!


----------



## supralative (Aug 27, 2006)

thanks also

i am running the 8's in stereo now
when i parallel the 8's t put a 2ohm load on the 
amp..it geeks out 
its stable down to 1ohm but something is wrong with it
it can handle a bridged 4ohm load but no bridged 2ohm load


----------



## top_shelf (Jan 2, 2007)

i will have to look at my amp but i bridged mine as well...im thinking about putting another box behind the driver seat to get a more equal sound throughout the cab...i did replace the front door stock speakers with pioneers and the rear door stock speakers with kenwoods-was thinking about also running an amp to the front door speakers, dont know yet??


----------



## top_shelf (Jan 2, 2007)

hey supralative how did ya like your 300ZX's? was thinking about getting one a while back but couldn't find one in decent shape or one that didn't cost me an arm and a leg...


----------



## supralative (Aug 27, 2006)

top_shelf

my two 300ZXTT's were very nice
i liked the layout of the AC, lights, stereo controls
all were in ver close reach and easy to use
even there is no back seat its ok, hatch space was nice
and could hold a bunch of stuff

engine...not fun to work on
very cramp and if you drop some sockets good luck finding them
tranny was kind of weak on hard shifting
makes decent power with bolts ons
depending on exhaust...it can give you a headache
i had the B&B Tri Flo at one point and couldnt take it anymore hehehe
sold it and went with the HKS Hyper exhaust

seems like their value went up as of recent also
if i could have made the power that my Supra made in the 300ZXTT
i would have been very happy hehehe

PS
i got me a Rockford Sub box
will get in a week or so
we will see how that single 10 sound compared to my two 8's


----------



## top_shelf (Jan 2, 2007)

thanks for the info on the 300ZXTT's...i have a friend from college that owned one and he agrees with the exhaust headache! They are such nice looking rides and seem to be fairly fast as well! you will have to post what you think about the single 10 box once you get it hooked up...


----------

